# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Pozos de agua

## Victor martinez

victor@nazcatec.comTemas similares: Bomba de Agua Manual Palanca 10 20 25 30 35 40 50 60 70 80 Metros mts en Pozos Artesanales y Tubulares Bombea sin Electricidad en Costa Sierra Selva Comunidades Campesinas Nativas Terreno Eriazos Bomba de Agua Manual De Palanca hecha en Fierro Funddo para Bombeo Pozos Artesanales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales Pozos tubulares  agrícolas e industriales El problema  del agua  y  el saneamiento legal de los pozos  de agua

----------

